# Anyone on Zyprexa?



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

I resisted for two weeks, but I went on Zyprexa after discussing it with GP, PHD, and Gastro guy.Feel much better. Anyone had bad reactions?I also researched it on Medicinenet.com


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

See my other post. I just read on a research web that anti-psychotics have anti-viral properties and are even effective against AIDS. They kill H.pylori in the intestinal tract. It's not justthe brain gut theory at work here, there is also a component at work in the intestine itself. Didyou have tests done? Did they tell you what waswrong with your stomach?


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

I have IBSC low mo.Colonoscopy 3/31/01; also in '95. Lower GI in '95, & sigmoidscopy. See GastroGuy regularly as well as GP


----------

